# Farecla Super wax Review.



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

A review sent into Farecla By a DW member 


Farecla Super wax Review.

Packaging

The packing looks very professional and sits well within the Halfords store where the most product sales would go. One thing that did let the bottle down slightly is the ergonomics with holding the applicator in one hand and then trying to put small amount onto the applicator I found that I had put too much on a couple of times. A more rounded bottle would be a lot easier to handle.

Application

Using the foam applicator is new to me but I’m very impressed it allowed me to work 2 small pea size drops a long way to get an even layer down.
The bonnet was used as a test with one half having a nice thin layer put down and the other half with a slightly thicker layer. The reason for the thicker layer as this is how I imagine the normal weekend person would apply this product. The wax was then left for 10 minutes before it was due to be removed.
The product was then removed with a Kent short pile micro fibre cloth, which is very easy but slightly tougher with the side with more wax on.
I found it so easy I finished the whole car.

Durability

The initial beading was very impressive but what has impressed me is that how long the product lasted for I’ve now had the super wax on my bonnet for nearly 2 months now and it looks fantastic with a great shine still and when it rains it still offers great beading and sheeting properties.

Cost

£11.99 gives great value with money with the product lasting so long and only needing 3-4 applications a year and also the amount used for each layer the bottle should last a long time. 

Conclusion

For me the product is great value for money and I shall be using this more often when doing cars that don’t often get washed or waxed because the super wax lasts so long this would be great.

I would rate this product 8/10


----------

